# Housing allowance



## jethro (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of accepting a job offer in Dubai. My housing allowance is 240,000 AED per annum. A 2 bedroom property would be sufficient.

As rental prices appear to be dropping would this sum cover an apartment or villa and all utilitycosts etc per year?

Advice on the better residential areas would also be good. I will be working centrally

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That is more than enough for a 2 bed place plus bills. You'll get a villa for that price, depending on area.

When you say working centrally, please clarify, as Dubai doesn't really have a centre.

IMO opinion the nicest areas to live are Jumeirah and Umm Sequim, but many people seem to like the newer shinier areas.

-


----------



## jethro (Mar 8, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> That is more than enough for a 2 bed place plus bills. You'll get a villa for that price, depending on area.
> 
> When you say working centrally, please clarify, as Dubai doesn't really have a centre.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response Elphaba- I'll be working in the Al Barsha area, if that's of any help


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

jethro said:


> Thanks for the quick response Elphaba- I'll be working in the Al Barsha area, if that's of any help


You have a lot of choice around Al Barsha and you should be able to save a good chunck of your housing allowance!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jethro said:


> Thanks for the quick response Elphaba- I'll be working in the Al Barsha area, if that's of any help



Right, working in Al Barsha with an allowance of AED 250K. That is unlikely to be enough to get you a Barsha villa as most are huge and therefore more expensive. 
You can look at a 3 bed in The Springs or Meadows. Or a luxury apartment in the original part of the Marina (this is the nicest part).

There are apartment buildings around Barsha and Tecom (v near) but I am not sure that you will be able to spend your allowance there to get what you want, as most will be cheaper. 

Good luck with your hunt and don't forget that you can negotiate these days.

-


----------

